# IPad 3



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I had an IPad 1 and I love it. I didn't see the need for the newer version IPad 2.
I went to Best Buy with my husband yesterday, he was looking at laptops. 
I wandered over to where the IPad 2 was, just thought I would look. The salesman came over and asked if I needed help. I said "no, just looking, I have an IPad 1 and I was comparing". He told me he "heard" that Apple was going to release IPad 3 in December. Hmmmmmmmmm is all I said. Here we go again, all the hype again.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't put faith in what a salesman from Bestbuy says.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I heard the same thing a couple of months ago - that in the fall timeframe there will be an ipad3.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the people who originally released these rumors of an early release work for the competition.  You'd be much more inclined to try the Xoom from Motorola if you thought the ipad 2 was just a short-term release.

I can't imagine this is the case at all.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I do want to try the Xoom...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the wacky world of Apple rumors.

I doubt the release a fully updated iPad this year, but I wouldn't be surprised to see a smaller version added to the line up.  Who knows though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It's definitely True, there will be an iPad 3.

WHEN there will be is the question.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I love my IPad 1, no need for another version just yet..this one does all the things I need. 
But it is funny to hear rumors and see people get all lathered up about the IPad 3..or 4 or 5..


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I know, I've been waiting to be an iPhone for the last 3 months. I was waiting for the new one that usually comes out in June, and now the rumours are it won't be until sometime in the fall. Now I have to decide whether to wait longer or buy the nearly obsolete one


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

There's slightly less than zero chance that Apple will refresh the iPhone, iPod, and iPad lineup in the fall, at the same time.  They can't maintain appropriate production levels NOW, with the releases staggered.  One Infinite Loop would be firebombed if they stacked them up and fell even farther behind.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd be very surprised if the iPad 3 was out before March 2012 as they tend to stick to yearly cycle most of the time.

I don't think they'll add a whole lot either.  Maybe a higher res screen (I think the current screen already looks great), better quality cameras (I think they're good enough for video calls already, and don't care about taking pictures or videos with a tablet) etc.

All the improvements I want are software related and unlikely to be added by Apple anyway (file system, usb drive support, MS office apps--which is out of their hands obviously--and so on).  I'll mostly likely have to wait for some future MS Tablet OS to come out to get that kind of stuff and Apple and Android don't seem to interest in going in that direction (a more business focused tablet that's closer to a tablet PC than a big smartphone).


----------



## ed_marrow (Jan 17, 2011)

I heard from some Apple-philes, and Apple is waiting for the Retina displays for the iPad3. It'll probably be withing the year, but they may hold off considering how popular the iPad 2 is. I have an iPad and iPad 2, love them both. The only thing I use my PC for is bouncing print jobs from the iPad.


----------

